# Compatibilité PowerBook G4 / Leopard



## tenane (9 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

  Nouvel arrivant, sur ce forum j&#8217;ai quelques questions sur ma « future configuration »
  Actuellement j&#8217;ai un PowerBook G4 avec cette configuration :


Mac OS 10.3.9
  1.33 GHz PowerPC G4 &#8211; 60Go
  768 Mo SD DDR RAM​ 

  Je sais qu&#8217;il faut cette configuration minimum pour pouvoir l&#8217;installer (si je ne me trompe pas):


MAC (Imac, Mac Mini MacBook PowerMac)
  PROCESSEUR INTEL, POWER PC G5 ou bien POWER PC G4 (867MHz ou + rapide) 
Minimum 512Mo de Mémoire RAM.
​  Je travaille actuellement sur un Mac qui possède Léopard dans mon lycée, j&#8217;aimerai savoir si le 10.5 passerai sur mon portable ?

  Sachant que je travaille essentiellement avec les logiciels d&#8217;Adobe (Photoshop, Illustrator et InDesign&#8230 est-ce que cela ralentirai (ramerai) l&#8217;ordinateur ?

  Merci de vos réponses&#8230;&#8230;.. +++


----------



## Pierrou (9 Mai 2008)

Ben... le mieux serait de pouvoir essayer avant d'acheter 

A mon avis, ça passerait, mais bon, il faudrait à mon avis faire grimper la RAM jusqu'à 1go, sans cela, ça risque quand même d'être juste.


----------



## tenane (9 Mai 2008)

Je peux changer la rame tout seul? ou faut-il l'amener à un spécialiste?

(Je connais très bien les PC mais pour de ce qui est un Mac, mes connaissances sont limités)


----------



## Pierrou (9 Mai 2008)

Tu peux le faire toi même, c'est assez simple ( enfin, je l'ai fait sur un iBook sans problèmes ). La procédure à suivre et le type de RAM à utiliser sont indiqués dans le manuel de l'ordinateur. Si tu ne l'as pas, cherche dans la rubrique "support" du site apple ( http://apple.com/fr ) si tu trouves le manuel pour le powerbook.


----------



## tenane (9 Mai 2008)

Ok merci

Si j'installe Leopard, l'Os X reconnaitra tous mes périphériques? Bluetooth, Airport...


----------



## manustyle (9 Mai 2008)

Slt, je fais tourner Leopard depuis sa sortie sans problème sur mon PWB G4 à 1,25ghz, 1,256Go de ram.


----------



## melaure (9 Mai 2008)

tenane a dit:


> Ok merci
> 
> Si j'installe Leopard, l'Os X reconnaitra tous mes périphériques? Bluetooth, Airport...



Oui c'est l'avantage des OS d'Apple, il connait tous le matériel des machines. Pas de problème de drivers ! 

Sinon je vois que tu as 768 Mo de RAM, soit une barrette de 512 Mo et une barrette de 256 Mo. Je te conseille de changer ta barrette de 256 Mo par une barrette de 1 Go (1024 Mo) et Leopard devrait être à l'aise


----------



## tenane (9 Mai 2008)

J'ai vu que ce n'est pas compliqué de changer une barrette.

Où puis-je en trouvé avec un prix raisonnable? je suppose que l'on ne peut pas mettre n'importe quelle RAM dans le book....


----------



## melaure (9 Mai 2008)

tenane a dit:


> J'ai vu que ce n'est pas compliqué de changer une barrette.
> 
> Où puis-je en trouvé avec un prix raisonnable? je suppose que l'on ne peut pas mettre n'importe quelle RAM dans le book....



Lit le sujet unique sur les barrettes de mémoire dans le forum portable, tu as des tas d'adresses (perso je ne commande plus que chez macsales.com).


----------



## tenane (9 Mai 2008)

Ok je suis en train de voir

A combien je peux monter en RAM au maximum?
Autre chose existe-t-il une clé d'activation ou ce genre de truc pour Léopard comme pour Windows?


----------



## melaure (9 Mai 2008)

tenane a dit:


> Ok je suis en train de voir
> 
> A combien je peux monter en RAM au maximum?
> Autre chose existe-t-il une clé d'activation ou ce genre de truc pour Léopard comme pour Windows?



Tu peux monter à 2 Go avec deux barrettes de 1 Go.

Non Leopard version client ne demande pas de numéro de série. Apple fait confiance à ses utilisateurs (qui ont au moins acheté une version de Mac OS avec leur machine).

C'est seulement OS X Server qui requiert un numéro de licence.


----------



## tenane (9 Mai 2008)

Quelle est la fréquence de la RAM de ce Mac?


----------



## Yip (9 Mai 2008)

Attention, j'ai eu la (mauvaise) surprise de constater après l'installation de Leopard (sur un MBP core 2 duo) que Photoshop 7 ne fonctionnait pas dessus !  

Et pas question de payer la somme exorbitante demandée pour CS  

Finalement Photoshop Elements 6.0 est sorti, il me convient parfaitement, ses limitations ne me gênent aucunement et il m'a coûté moins de 100  TTC.  

Je l'ai téléchargé sur leur site, essayé et adopté.


----------



## mocmoc (9 Mai 2008)

Sinon, tu creer une petite partition ou tu installes 10.5 e tu compare . Mais bon, après tu as payé 119 euros pour rien. Mais comme c'est très aléatoire sur les anciennes machines ( le pwb de mon cousin ne passe pas bien avec leopard mais le mien, depuis est plus rapide )


----------



## tenane (10 Mai 2008)

J'ai trouvé pour la Ram, ce site est très complet !!!
Actuellement j'ai Adobe CS2 est tourne très bien.
Il y aurait de incompatibilités avec leopard / CS2?


----------



## tenane (21 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir,

Le PowerBook G4 est équipé de 2Go de Ram mais maintenant je n'arrive pas a installé 10.4 pour pouvoir installé 10.5 après.
J'ai les DVDs d'installation iMacG5 10.4 mais ça ne marche pas. Je suppose que ce n'est pas compatible malheureusement (j'ai essayé). 

Quelles DVDs je dois acheter pour pouvoir installé léopard sur mon mac ?


----------



## -oldmac- (21 Novembre 2008)

Il te faut les DVD universelles qui sont vendus sur le site d'Apple (le DVD Noir). Les DVDF gris qui sont livrés avec une machine ne peuvent fonctionner que sur celle-ci


----------



## melaure (22 Novembre 2008)

Oui achète tout simplement un boite en magasin


----------



## oflorent (22 Novembre 2008)

tenane a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Le PowerBook G4 est équipé de 2Go de Ram mais maintenant je n'arrive pas a installé 10.4 pour pouvoir installé 10.5 après.
> J'ai les DVDs d'installation iMacG5 10.4 mais ça ne marche pas. Je suppose que ce n'est pas compatible malheureusement (j'ai essayé).
> ...



Je  pense qu'il va falloir que tu passes par une clean install. 
Cela t'évitera de passer par 10.4. et de faire grimper la facture.


----------



## melaure (24 Novembre 2008)

oflorent a dit:


> Je  pense qu'il va falloir que tu passes par une clean install.
> Cela t'évitera de passer par 10.4. et de faire grimper la facture.



Tu crois qu'une install "upgrade" (mise à jour) ne fonctionne pas de Panther à Leopard ?


----------



## oflorent (24 Novembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Tu crois qu'une install "upgrade" (mise à jour) ne fonctionne pas de Panther à Leopard ?


 
Oui.
L'upgrade de LEO se fait à partir de TIGER.
En outre, lorsque tu lances le DVD d'install, une fois la langue de dialogue choisie, etc.. il recherche 10.4 automatiquement (paramétrage en upgrade par défaut). 

Enfin, pour TENANE, faire un upgrade de PANTHER vers TIGER, puis TIGER vers LEO : est-ce vraiment recommandable ??? 
Mieux faire une clean install. 
Enfin à mon avis.


----------



## melaure (24 Novembre 2008)

Je suis du même avis. Cloner le DD avec Panther sur un autre DD et faire une clean install.


----------



## tenane (24 Novembre 2008)

oflorent a dit:


> ...
> Enfin, pour TENANE, faire un upgrade de PANTHER vers TIGER, puis TIGER vers LEO : est-ce vraiment recommandable ???
> Mieux faire une clean install.
> ...



Merci pour toute vos réponses

Clean install ? = Formatage ? si c'est ça, c'est déjà fait ; il n'y a plus rien sur mon mac actuellement enfin depuis 2 semaines ...
Donc si j'ai bien compris il faut que j'achète Tiger quoiqu'il en soit...


----------



## oflorent (24 Novembre 2008)

Clean install = faire une installation de l'OS en partant de 0 (pas une mise à jour).
Effectivement, on le fait après un formatage = remise à 0 du disque et effacement de toutes les données.

Non, il ne faut pas que tu achètes TIGER.
Tu dois pouvoir faire une clean install à partir de ton DVD LEO, sans avoir besoin de recourir à TIGER.

Une question : il est de quelle couleur ton DVD LEO ? Il y a écrit quoi dessus ? :mouais:


----------



## melaure (24 Novembre 2008)

oflorent a raison, si tu as vidé ton Mac, tu installes Leopard et tu peux importer tout ce que tu veux de ton ancien système 10.3.9 (Panther). Nul besoin de Tiger.

Tu serais à Lyon, je t'aurais montré tout ça au club ...


----------



## tenane (24 Novembre 2008)

Je sais plus ce qu'il fat que j'achète  :rateau:

Mon DVD Leopard comporte ceci :

Mac OS X Leopard
CPU Drop-in DVD
Version 10.5


Lorsque je le met, il m'indique que Mac OS X ne peut-être mis à niveau...

Il va passer par dessus la fenêtre....


----------



## melaure (24 Novembre 2008)

tenane a dit:


> Je sais plus ce qu'il fat que j'achète  :rateau:
> 
> Mon DVD Leopard comporte ceci :
> 
> ...



Si tu as bien formaté ton disque dur interne, il n'y a donc plus rien dessus. Comment peut-il te proposer une mise à niveau ?

Tu as bien acheté une boite de Léopard ?


----------



## tenane (24 Novembre 2008)

Formater oui, lorsque je l'allume, une icone type "dossier OS 9" clignote ( de mémoir ça veut dire qu'il n'y a plus d'OS)

Petite précision, le DVD s'appelle "Mac OS X upgrade"


----------



## melaure (24 Novembre 2008)

tenane a dit:


> Formater oui, lorsque je l'allume, une icone type "dossier OS 9" clignote ( de mémoir ça veut dire qu'il n'y a plus d'OS)
> 
> Petite précision, le DVD s'appelle "Mac OS X upgrade"



Ce n'est donc pas le bon. Il te faut une version complète de Leopard, pas une mise à jour de Tiger vers Leopard.


----------



## tenane (24 Novembre 2008)

Quel est l'intitulé du DVD alors de Léopard complet ?


----------



## oflorent (24 Novembre 2008)

Il te faut ça :


----------



## tenane (25 Novembre 2008)

Oki merci c'est bien ce qu'il me semblait... juste un DVD ?
Je vous tiendrai au courant durant les prochains jours

A titre indicatif, combien vaudrait mon mac (une fois Léopard dessus)?


----------



## oflorent (26 Novembre 2008)

390 &#8364; selon Mac2Sell.


----------



## WEDEZY (2 Décembre 2008)

SALUT A VOUS JE VIENS D 4ACQUERIR UN IBOOK  G4 1.42 GHZ   1GO RAM  MAC OS X 10.4.11 J AIMERAIS SAVOIR SI EN INSTALLAANT LA MAJ  MACOSXUPDCOMBO1055  TELECHARGER  SUR LE SITE DE APPLE  MON PC SERA MIS A NIVEAU DE LEOPARD


----------



## melaure (2 Décembre 2008)

WEDEZY a dit:


> SALUT A VOUS JE VIENS D 4ACQUERIR UN IBOOK  G4 1.42 GHZ   1GO RAM  MAC OS X 10.4.11 J AIMERAIS SAVOIR SI EN INSTALLAANT LA MAJ  MACOSXUPDCOMBO1055  TELECHARGER  SUR LE SITE DE APPLE  MON PC SERA MIS A NIVEAU DE LEOPARD



Bonjour, déjà on n'écrit pas en majuscule. Ensuite les versions 10.x sont des versions majeures, c'est à dire une nouvelle version soumise à licence.

La version 10.4 peut être updater au maximum à la 10.4.11.

Pour passer à une version 10.5.x, il faut d'abord acheter une boite de Léopard, mettre à jour son 10.4.x en 10.5 puis faire la mise à jour en 10.5.5 (c'est automatique si connecté au net).

Une mise à jour 10.5.5 ne peut mettre à jour qu'un Mac OS X 10.5.4, 10.5.3, 10.5.2, 10.5.1 ou 10.5.0.


----------



## mnemosyne (2 Décembre 2008)

Tenane, j'aimerais savoir si tu as réussi à installer Leopard finalement, parce que j'aimerais faire la même opération que toi. Je suis actuellement, sous Panther (10.3.9) et j'ai seulement 256 mo de RAM, je vais tenter de l'installer moi même, (je viens de retrouver mon mode d'emploi, ça a pas l'air trop dur, et puis j'avais déjà installé la carte airpot xtreme, ça doit pas être bcp plus compliqué non?).


----------



## melaure (2 Décembre 2008)

mnemosyne a dit:


> Tenane, j'aimerais savoir si tu as réussi à installer Leopard finalement, parce que j'aimerais faire la même opération que toi. Je suis actuellement, sous Panther (10.3.9) et j'ai seulement 256 mo de RAM, je vais tenter de l'installer moi même, (je viens de retrouver mon mode d'emploi, ça a pas l'air trop dur, et puis j'avais déjà installé la carte airpot xtreme, ça doit pas être bcp plus compliqué non?).



Tu as quelle machine ?


----------



## mnemosyne (2 Décembre 2008)

Salut,

J'ai un powerbook G4, 1ghz, 256 mo de RAM, acheté en 2004.

il faut d'autres infos?


----------



## melaure (2 Décembre 2008)

mnemosyne a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> J'ai un powerbook G4, 1ghz, 256 mo de RAM, acheté en 2004.
> 
> il faut d'autres infos?



Non c'est bon. Leopard tourne nickel sur le PowerBook G4 Titanium 867 de ma mère, mais elle a 1 Go de RAM.

Monte ta machine à 512 au moins, ce n'est pas bien cher.


----------



## mnemosyne (2 Décembre 2008)

Je pense que je vais la monter à 2Go directement en fait!

Merci pour les conseils.


----------



## melaure (2 Décembre 2008)

mnemosyne a dit:


> Je pense que je vais la monter à 2Go directement en fait!
> 
> Merci pour les conseils.



Si c'est un G4 Alu, pas de soucis, et vu le prix de la RAM, faut pas hésiter.


----------



## tenane (7 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir a tous

Alors oui, maintenant j'ai bien Léopard sur mon PowerBook G4 Alu 1.33 il y a 10 jours environ...
Le 1.33 est un peu juste pour Adobe CS3 ; pas de souci avec les 2Go de Ram et je pense
qu'il faut bien ça...


----------

